# Post your Golden puppy pictures!



## JennaMac (Jul 27, 2008)

So since I got Shadow from the humane society as an adult, I don't have any puppy pictures of him. And since he is my first Golden, I have never had a Golden puppy. So I am craving some puppy cuteness. Can anyone oblige with their cutest puppy pics?!?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's Ike At 4 Wks When We Picked Him Out At The Breeder's. The pink spot on his forehead is to let the Breeder know that he'd received his medicine


----------



## JennaMac (Jul 27, 2008)

aww I love that face. So cute! I am glad I rescued Shaddy as an adult, but who can resist a Golden Retriever puppy!?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Here's Selka as a pup:









And Gunner:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is my heart boy Max:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is one of Oakly as a pup posing with a background of leaves.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Zoe as a puppy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

JennaMac said:


> So since I got Shadow from the humane society as an adult, I don't have any puppy pictures of him. And since he is my first Golden, I have never had a Golden puppy. So I am craving some puppy cuteness. Can anyone oblige with their cutest puppy pics?!?


I know exactly how you feel. Tucker was returned to his breeder just before he turned a year old and we have no puppy photos. I don't think his previous owner ever sent them any. I do have puppy photos of Shadow though. One is in the photo is clickable in my sig.


----------



## JennaMac (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow everyone, your babies are so adorable! Kimm, I love your scrapblog!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

JennaMac said:


> Wow everyone, your babies are so adorable! Kimm, I love your scrapblog!


Thank you! 

I love all the puppy photos. I met Oakly when he was a pup, but he was a bit older than in that photo. Look at him!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Some pics of Quinn as a wee one


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Everyone has such darling pics. 

Here is shy Maggie hiding under the crate pad:












And here are Penny and Maggie "getting their legs" :


----------



## JennaMac (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh I love the "shy Maggie" photo! And everyone's photos!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

*here my sweet Honey at 7 weeks.*


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

The first two are Tasia and the second two are Kaylee. We didn't have a digital camera when Atlantis was a puppy.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Here are two pictures of Maddie, the one in her crate she actually fell asleep like that!


----------



## Rachelle78 (Feb 1, 2008)

My fave is Marley riding the tractor!


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Ok I could not resist.
I also have a Mr. Marley...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

One of my favorite photos is this one of Graham (Nitelite's Forumla One) and Gini's first granddaughter, Katie. They were "Twins" :


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Some baby photos of Brady. We didn't take enough photos (good ones anyway).


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Here's a few of Savannah. I will have to scan a few of Dakota into my computer, he was born back in 1998 & we didn't have a digital camera back then. Cheyenne was a rescue and we got her when she was 4 & 1/2 years old.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Here's a few of Dakota.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally less than one year ago


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango as a baby- she's seven months now, almost


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow at 8 weeks


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's Lucy at almost 7 weeks. She'll be 9 months old tomorrow. She was supposed to be _my_ dog, but she's always been _our_ dog.












Here she is a couple of weeks later, already perfect her "Super Pup" stance.









Of course my favorite puppy pictures are when she's certain that Bart's a bed.










Then there's this reason why she's afraid of small dogs now.


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

Newton, when he was 7 and a half weeks. He is now 5 months


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

Karma at 8 weeks, the day we brought her home. 











She was quick to show what a "big girl" she was...not wanting to play with the little tennis ball...she was determined to play with the one that wouldn't fit it her mouth yet.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I've posted these before, but these are two of my favorite pics of Rookie as a pup. He's 11 weeks old in these pictures.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

OK, this has got to be the awwwwww thread! Love your puppers. I don't have young puppy pictures of Chessie. Here she is at 3 1/2 months on her first day home with us.








[/IMG]


----------



## JennaMac (Jul 27, 2008)

this is definitely an awww thread. Thanks everyone for the great puppy pictures!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is a couple of my Sammy... Samantha Golden Squiggles..


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just keep looking through this thread over and over!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jill, Is the little pic of Tally?


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I will never know what Mr T (rescue) looked like as a puppy 
I can't imagine him being any sweeter than he already is ! :heartbeat
But here's some of his favorite girl Miss T's puppy pics.

*FIRST DAY ON THE JOB ... *
*HELPING OUT A COLLEAGUE WITH PAPERWORK ... *











*UP TO NO GOOD AGAIN ...*











*ONE OF MY FAVORITES*


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

my baby boy Barrett (2006)


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

Bentley - 9 weeks -- They grow too fast!


----------



## ladysmom (Dec 21, 2007)

*this is*

so a awww thread!!! makes me want another golden pup!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at that perfect green grass. Wow, I wonder what that's like : Perfectly green grass with a perfectly beautiful golden puppy -- picture perfect.

Haha, Daisy was always wet even as a puppy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

DaMama said:


> OK, this has got to be the awwwwww thread! Love your puppers. I don't have young puppy pictures of Chessie. Here she is at 3 1/2 months on her first day home with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A shoe on day one! That is an adorable photo. . .


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Lyndi is the only one of my three that I got as a pup. 
Here is a picture of her way back when she was a pup......


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we got Faith at about 7 - 10 months old, and i have only one sort of puppy picture of her from her foster home. i have said this before - after hubby saw this picture he refused to look at other dogs on petfinder - he wanted her.











it's dated 01-05-05 - i think she looks about 4 months old there, so that would put her birthday around Sept 04. so, when we got her in June 05, she was about 8 months old


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's Rusty at 12 weeks

















11 weeks

and my favorite picture of him


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are some of Mr. Vito


----------



## Daisy's_Mom (Jul 29, 2008)

*Daisy at 7 - 8 weeks!*


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Little puppyface puppy Goldiva's Golden Glove at Fenway aka Boston


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is Murphy..

The first one is Murphy meeting Kitty the first day he came home, and the second on is Murphy and his brother Kai (litter mates) resting in the kitchen. Even today, they both want to be where ever you are


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

here's Bailey


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Here's a few of Gracie when we brought her home at 8 weeks. Gosh, I can't believe how she's grown, that was only 3 months ago.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gracie is precious.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

This is Sienna a 7 weeks when we brought her home and a couple a month or so later. I thought I had already posted these on this thread, but can't find them.... she is now 18 months... I miss that puppy stage- it went by so fast, even faster because I was working...


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

You've probably all seen him but, here's Leo.


----------

